

A Simple Hacker Riddle - AdmiralBeotch

Read these words to fulfill your query,
And be done with this puzzle, so tired and dreary.
Seek a method that encodes a stream,
and ends with it's equal, so it seems.
======
AdmiralBeotch
The answer is here so you may not be toiled, But kept ironically obsure, so
for others not spoiled.

VGhlIGFuc3dlciBpcywgaXJvbmljYWxseSwgIkJhc2U2NCIu

~~~
jey
SSBkb24ndCBnZXQgaXQuIFdoYXQncyBzbyBzcGVjaWFsIGFib3V0IEJhc2U2ND8gSXQgc291bmRz
IGxpa2UgYW55IHJldmVyc2libGUgY2lwaGVyIGlzIGFuIGFjY2VwdGFibGUgYW5zd2VyLg0K

~~~
AdmiralBeotch
Tm90aGluZyBpcyAic3BlY2lhbCIgYWJvdXQgYmFzZTY0LiBJdCBqdXN0IGhhcHBlbnMgdG8gYmUg
dGhlIGFuc3dlciB0byB0aGUgcmlkZGxlLiBBbnkgZW5jb2RpbmcgaXMgbm90IGFuIGFjY2VwdGFi
bGUgYW5zd2VyIGJlY2F1c2Ugb2YgdGhlIGNsdWUgImVuZHMgaW4gaXRzIGVxdWFsLCBzbyBpdCBz
ZWVtcyIuLi4gRGVwZW5kaW5nIG9uIHRoZSBsZW5ndGggb2YgdGhlIGlucHV0LCBiYXNlNjQgZW5k
cyBpbiBhbiBlcXVhbCBzaWduIDIgb3V0IG9mIDMgdGltZXMu

------
RiderOfGiraffes
Sorry to appear anal, but in riddles like this, details matter.

Did you mean "it's" or did you mean "its" ??

------
AdmiralBeotch
I see your objection, an annoying obsession, but, in fact, I mean, the context
of possession.

=8P

------
beobab
Are you talking about a quine? A program which outputs its own source code?

------
olalonde
DES ?

